# Is There Any List With Russian Watchmakers



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

HI!

Iam wondering if there is an list anywhere that can tell me witch brands are russian


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mib said:


> HI!
> 
> Iam wondering if there is an list anywhere that can tell me witch brands are russian


Here is a few 

ist of USSR & Russian brands

Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)

BPEMR (Bpemr) (Time) (# Export item from Slava)

Cardi (Cardi-Vostok) (Raketa Cardi) (Poljot Cardi) * seenote below

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cmapm (Start) {# may be also East German or Eastern bloc}

Cornavin {# some may have Swiss Movements}

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Electronika (Enektpohnka) {# Digital Electronic Watches}

Era (Epa) (3pa)

Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}

Garo

Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)

Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {# small watches â€" boys sizes?)

K-43

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)

Kolos (Konoc)

Kometa (Comet)

Leningrad (Aennipaa)

Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)

Lux (Aiokc)

Mayak (Majak) (Mark)

Mechta (Meyta)

Miesto

Mir (Mnp)

Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){# Pocket watches â€" someWristwatches}

Moskowskijie (Mockobckne) (Moscovite)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Neva (Niva) (Heba)

NII (Hnn)

Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)

Olympic

Orbita (Opgnta)

Orion

Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)

Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)

Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)

Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)

Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina (Poanha)

Rubin (Pybnh)

Russia (Poccnr)

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)

Sarja {see Zaria)

Saturn (Catyph)

Sekonda {# Newer models may use movements sourced from Japanor China}

Severni Polus (North Pole)

Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)

Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Diverswatch, 280 grams weight)

Slava (Cnaba) (Craba) (Glory)

Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)

Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)

Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)

Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name byPoljot}

Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name byVostok}

Sura (Cypa)

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)

Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)

Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)

Volga (Bonha) (Wave)

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)

Zim (3NM)

Zodiac

Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)

Additionally

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movementssourced from Russia)

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan (used on Vostok and Cardi-Vostok)

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

* Cardi is a "blanket" name used with variousmovements from different makers, and mainly intended for the export market. Agood example of "badge engineering" to meet a particular marketplace.

This list i gleened from the net,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Zodiac


Zodiac is Russian? I didn't knew that! Are you sure?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Zodiac
> ...


Thought Zodiac were Swiss, maybe some models use Russian parts but most I have seen use Swiss. What about the Moscow Classic? Seen a few nice one of those. Dont suppose you can count Vostok Europe.


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Great thnx now i can be happy and look for new watches


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Thought Zodiac were Swiss, maybe some models use Russian parts but most I have seen use Swiss. What about the Moscow Classic? Seen a few nice one of those. Dont suppose you can count Vostok Europe.


Yeap, Vostok Classic is Russian. Vostok-Europe used to be kind of Russian but I think we can rule them out now. VE is based on Lithuania and so used to be part of the USSR. They made parts and movements for Poljot and others back then but when they became an independent brand they went along with their own designs but the movements came from Christopol (Vostok) and Moscow (Maktime).

Now they seem to have moved away and their chronos are quartz Miyotas and the autos use a Seiko NH25. So the only thing Russian on the new ones are the name and theme of the watch.

Regarding Zodiac, I couldn't find anything about it ever being Russian but that doesn't mean Martin's list is wrong.

Looking at the Smirs catalogue I can name a few others like:

- Volmax: which include 4 sub-brands (some already one the list): Aviator, Sturmanskie, Buran and Patriot.

- Specnaz: which Smirs hints as a Slava sub-brand.

- Denissov

- Poljot President: with the demise of Poljot, these are referred like Poljot President. Don't know if it's a sub-brand of someone else or a brand on it's own.

- Tsdro Dimitri

- Platinor

- Poljot Elite

- TD Poljot

- Maktime (now exclusive owners of the production rights for the 3133 movement)

- Umnyashov

- Vodolaz


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A few more I can think of:

- Kirova (Kirovski already on the list?)

- Soyuz

- Romanov

- Pilot (a grey area between the old Poljot and the new Volmax Aviator)

- Gresso

- Halbard Rioga (seriously!!)

- L'Duchen

- ND.Y (don't know if they exist beyond Maxim Nazarov designs)

- Poljot International (well, they are based and assembled in Germany but the strong man of the brand is a Russian and so are most of the movements)

- Alexander Shorokhoff (It's the engineer and business man responsible for Poljot International. These ones are also assembled in Germany so...)

- RussArmy

- W. Gabus

That's it. It's all I've got folks...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Zodiac
> ...


Most are Swiss sorry, but I believe there to be a few oddities that used USSR calibers etc, not 100% certain though









The list came from Mel's website 

http://www.webtheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tkwatches/russmakers.html


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Thanks for the link Martin, yes - AFAIK, Zodiac *may* have used some Russian movements, and additionally - there are some Russian watches with the signs of the Zodiac in place of the hour markers which are branded as such - I've seen a couple of these and they contain standard Russian movements, I think it was 2609 's but this was some years ago! (Memory's going) ldman:

The *newer* makes listed aren't on my list and maybe I need to do some research and add them, but I'm not sure how valid they are to call Russian :to_become_senile:

I'll have a look and think-see 'bout that!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Great site, Mel! :notworthy:

About russian makes, I think that the Mark Gordon site can exemplify near everything has ever been built in Russia k:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

What about my Dnieper-Vostok that was my First Post?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> What about my Dnieper-Vostok that was my First Post?


This pretty much sums up all I know about those:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/need-more-info-my-dnieper-vostok-watch-586827.html

More details here:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/hepl-identify-vostok-385561.html


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

martinzx said:


> mib said:
> 
> 
> > HI!
> ...


Start?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chris l said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > mib said:
> ...


Mel has it listed under:

Cmapm (Start) {# may be also East German or Eastern bloc}


----------

